
Google’s is slowly making SEO agencies obsolete - ekoutanov
https://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2019/12/13/why-google-s-algorithm-slowly-making-seo-agencies-obsolete
======
pasttense01
Nonsense. There is general agreement on Hacker News than Google's search
results are not very good.

------
Porthos9K
Paywalled

